#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details

## amos.0119

The seat acceptance fee paid by the candidates will be transferred to the respective admitting institutes after deducting Rs. 1000/- towards processing fee at the reporting centre.

Candidates are required to register online on or before 26.07.2016 and take a printout in duplicate of Online Registration Form which shall be required at the time of registration in the Institute. 

The URL for online registration is http://www.iitbhu.ac.in/admissions/f...ration_ug.html. The registration portal shall be opened on 22.07.2016 at 10.00 A.M. Also a link shall be provided for filling choices for the Creative Practice course



It is mandatory for all registered candidates to study this course in the Semester-1. The choices for Creative Practice Courses  are – 1) CP111: Music – Instrumental; 2) CP112: Music Vocal; 3) CP113: Dance; 4) CP121: Painting; 5) CP122: Sculpture and 6) CP123: Advertising.

1) The Induction Programme is mandatory for all UGD/IDD/IMD students. 

2) There shall be a diagnostic test in Basic English on 27.07.2016 morning for those students, who scored less than 80% marks in English or for whom English was not an optional subject in the qualifying examination to test their  reading, writing and comprehending abilities in English. 

Based on the result of the test, some students would be asked to register for “Basic English” course so that they do not have any problem in understanding the lectures.





  Similar Threads: JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Delhi Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Gandhinagar Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Guwahati Reporting Details JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details Part 2

----------

